# Amplificador de baja potencia



## edczs (Sep 23, 2010)

Hola raza
Aqui posteando al foro, si alguien tiene un diagrama de un amplificador de audio de baja potencia, el caso es que no use una fuente de mas de 20 v. Lo que necesito es conectar por ejemplo el ipod y que se escuche en la bocina, pero el detalle es que ademas debe ser con puros transistores, no puedo usar circuitos integrados. De preferencia con trnasistores de uso general, sino como quiera los busco. De antemano gracias, si alguien tiene uno por ahi.


----------



## ehbressan (Sep 23, 2010)

Hola, usa el buscador.
Sds.


----------



## edczs (Sep 23, 2010)

ehbressan dijo:


> Hola, usa el buscador.
> Sds.



que gracioso todos vienen con tda y etc solo con transistores pero tambien se agradecen comentarios que ni al caso. ya busque mucho


----------



## Xapas (Sep 23, 2010)

edczs dijo:


> que gracioso todos vienen con tda y etc solo con transistores pero tambien se agradecen comentarios que ni al caso. ya busque mucho



Hola, muy buenas
el amplificador no es dificil de hallar, unicamente hay que saber buscar, sino en el foro, tambien en google, encontre este por si te sirve:
http://www.webelectronica.com.ar/news19-2/nota08.htm
Dependiendo de la potencia de tus altavoces, que supongo que para un iPod no seran mas de 1W, te puede venir bien el amplificador para auriculares, y está alimentado por 6V
Te recomiendo mejor que uses algun circuito integrado como el LM386, porque yo fabriqué un amplificador para MP3 con él en estereo, y va fenomenal, da muy buena calidad en relación al MP3, aunque no se como será tu situación para no poder usar integrados...
Y por favor, la próxima vez que preguntes en el foro, se amable con la gente y ella lo sera contigo, no vengas exigiendo circuitos por la cara, simplemente expon tu problema y se intentara solucionar


----------



## edczs (Sep 23, 2010)

Xapas dijo:


> Hola, muy buenas
> el amplificador no es dificil de hallar, unicamente hay que saber buscar, sino en el foro, tambien en google, encontre este por si te sirve:
> http://www.webelectronica.com.ar/news19-2/nota08.htm
> Dependiendo de la potencia de tus altavoces, que supongo que para un iPod no seran mas de 1W, te puede venir bien el amplificador para auriculares, y está alimentado por 6V
> ...



Bueno una disculpa si se agredi a alguien, la verdad ya tenia tiempo buscando alguno que amplifique con puros transistores,, es una practica para la escuela y no quieren que utilice mas que transistores. Ese que me enviaste me parecio excelente, MUCHAS GRACIAS, soy nuevo en esto y no se muy bien donde buscar por eso expuse mi problema aqui y vi que ayudaron muy rapido MUCHAS GRACIAS!!!. Ojala y pueda regresar el favor de nuevo GRACIAS!!


----------

